# Aquatic plant ID



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I found alot of this plant while hunting for some natives fish for an office picotope. Other plants found with it were _Proserpinaca palustris_ and various _Ludwigia spp_. Any one know what this is?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I actually do know what it is. If I tell you, will you send me some?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Cavan Allen said:


> I actually do know what it is. If I tell you, will you send me some?


I didn't save your address. PM it to me and 4 rooted stems are yours (about 3" long) .


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Sweet. Let me know if you'd like anything else.

It appears to be _Gratiola ramosa_.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

By any chance, is _this_ the same species or something related? 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ures/displayimage.php?imageid=5879&original=1
source: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...8-productive-ditch-central-mississippi-4.html


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> By any chance, is _this_ the same species or something related?
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ures/displayimage.php?imageid=5879&original=1
> source: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...8-productive-ditch-central-mississippi-4.html


I don't think it's the same species, but I'm not sure of that. An old synonym of _G. ramosa _is _G. quadridentata_, and when I looked through a big pile of specimens, nearly all had 4 teeth per leaf. The plant in that photo appears to have more teeth and looks more robust and larger. But then again, I'm not sure what else it could be. It sure could be related. In any case, I'd love to obtain some. I'll see if Paul remembers where he saw that. Then, perhaps, I can grow it emersed and flower it, etc.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank You for the informations, Cavan! It would be fine if some of these Gratiolas turn out to be suitable for tanks. 
Here in Germany the "Gottesgnadenkraut" (Gratiola officinalis) occurs in wet places, but normally not in water.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Gratiola virginiana_ does quite well.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think this may actually be _G. brevifolia_, which is apparently quite similar and has been recorded in your area. I'll do more digging when I have time and put some in emersed culture as soon as possible so we can get a concrete ID instead of just conjecturing.

http://www.pbase.com/cmf46/image/81955712
http://books.google.com/books?id=7l...AEwBA#v=onepage&q=gratiola brevifolia&f=false


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Great. I kept 2 stems at my office in a shallow tank ( 8" ). I'll let them pop out of the water here as well as see if they bloom (they get alot of sunlight from the window).

I'll pay a visit to the collection area as well and see if I can re-find them occasionally to see any growth changes.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, we should be able to tell then.

Based on some quick observations I made today of specimens and from what I've read so far:

_G. brevifolia_:
generally larger (not always)
often has more teeth per leaf (4-6)
two bractlets

_G. ramosa_:
smaller, more erect
4 teeth per leaf
no bractlets
sticky

Paul's plant looks quite like some of the larger _G. brevifolia_ specimens. Of course, that's all preliminary, and we'll have to wait to be sure.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Cavan, what do you think of this one. I think it is Gratiola sp for sure. This picture is from Nacagdoges, Texas. I believe it is the same plant as Dave's.


Bhushan


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it's probably the same too. Nice photo.


----------

